# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  سكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة  ســـــــــــــــــــــــفــــــــــر

## مريخابى واعتز

*فى يوم من الايام وبينما كان الجميع حول المائده تلفت هشام يمينا ويسارا وقال بقلق اين نهى؟؟؟؟
فاجابته للتوها وهى من خلفه ...
انا هنا ياهشام !!!
نظر اليها من الخلف وقد استرعى انتباهه ان يداها الصغيرتان تختفى خلف ظهرها فسألها بريبه وشك 
وماذا تخبئين فى يديكى ؟؟؟
*********
سكة سفر....
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*الريف  هذا الكون المثير 
كون قائم بذاته
عالم منفصل عماحوله 
عالم هادىءساكن له عاداته وتقاليده ونمط حياته 
عالم لايعرف الغش ولا النفاق ولا التملق 
الحياه بسيطه وسهله
 فهم فى تلك الارض الطيبه من بلدنا 
يعيشون حياتهم كما ينبغى ان تُعاش وتكون 
مثلت الارض شغلهم الشاغل وقضيتهم المحوريه 
ان احبواانسانا فهو محبوب  من اجله يرخص الغالى 
وتهون الشدائد وتفتديه المهج والارواح 
يعاملونه كما يحبوا ان يُعاملوا وكمعاملتهم لاهلهم وابناءهم 
وان حدث العكس وتغيرت نظرتهم له فلن تجدهم يفعلون كما نفعل 
فى مجتمعنا الذى وصفناه زورا وبهتانا بالتمدن والتحضر 
فى اصطناع المحبه الزائفه والضحك الخبيث 
الذى  يجعل الضاحك يبدو فى وضع اشبه بالمهرج 
مجتمع مترابط لايعرف امراض المجتمع المدنى 
الذى زعمنا انه متحضر
 رغم الامراض المتفشيه فيه من سلب ونهب وقتل 
ومشاجرات ومناكفات وحقد وكراهيه بسبب واحيانا كثيره بلا سبب 
كل انسان داخل هذا المجتمع البسيط يحب اخاه 
ويتمنى له الخير ويتأسى للمصائب التى تحل به 
تشارك الجميع فى اعظم هبه من رب الارض والسماء 
الارض التى جعلت من الاغلبيه فلاحين بسطاء 
طيبة المعشروحسن الخلق وحب الخير للجميع 
بذل وعطاء بلاحدود بلا انتظار للمقابل من هذا البذل والعطاء 
مجتمع ربطه الدين الاسلامى الحنيف دين المحبه والمساواه والعدل 
طبقوا مبدأالمساواه بينهم بالحب المتبادل 
لذلك قلما كانت تواجههم المشاكل والمنازعات 
وان وجدت تكون فى القضيه المحوريه الارض 
ورثة الاجداد وتركة الاحفاد ...
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*روعة حبيبنا مريخابي واعتز
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسين سيد عثمان

*الزعيم الرائع  تحياتي...دخلت ( سكة سفر) أتمني ألا أتوه فيها علماً بأنني ريفي بسيط جداً. ... بداية رائعة ...بالتوفيق إن شاء الله.
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد حسين سيد عثمان
					

الزعيم الرائع  تحياتي...دخلت ( سكة سفر) أتمني ألا أتوه فيها علماً بأنني ريفي بسيط جداً. ... بداية رائعة ...بالتوفيق إن شاء الله.



************
كلنا اولاد ريف حيث الجمال الحقيقى والبساطه الرائعه 
خليك قريب 
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

روعة حبيبنا مريخابي واعتز



***********
الروعه انتم 
وجودك  هنا على راسى يازعيم 
*

----------


## مغربي

*بدايه موفقه الأخ مريخابي واعتز بالتوفيق
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مغربي
					

بدايه موفقه الأخ مريخابي واعتز بالتوفيق



بوجودك يازعيم 
خليك قريب
                        	*

----------


## مغربي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابى واعتز
					

بوجودك يازعيم 
خليك قريب



هههههه كمل الحلقات كلها وانا بسوقه ف يوم واحد بتيح لي اتعمق اكتر ف القصه
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مغربي
					

هههههه كمل الحلقات كلها وانا بسوقه ف يوم واحد بتيح لي اتعمق اكتر ف القصه



****************
كدا مابتكون فى متعه او اثاره او تصور ماقد يحدث 
*

----------


## مغربي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابى واعتز
					

****************
كدا مابتكون فى متعه او اثاره او تصور ماقد يحدث 



إذن سوف اتابع حلقه بحلقه حتى أتى إلى التاليه برأس مزدحم بالتخمينات وتشويق إلى م سيحدث
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مغربي
					

إذن سوف اتابع حلقه بحلقه حتى أتى إلى التاليه برأس مزدحم بالتخمينات وتشويق إلى م سيحدث



*************
ههههه ايوا انت كدا تمام التمام 
اتمنى ان اكون عند حسن الظن وتنال القصه اعجابكم 
سلمتم زعماء
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*لو الامر بيدى لمنحتك وسام الابداع الذهبى  . .
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصاااااقعة
					

لو الامر بيدى لمنحتك وسام الابداع الذهبى  . .



*******
وصل يازعيم 
الوسام الحقيقى وجودك وكل الاحبه هنا 
لعمرى هذا وسام مابعده وسام 
وجودكم هنا اغلى واجمل الاوسمه 
دمتم لى يحفظكم ربى ويرعاكم 
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*كلهم يعرفون حياة وظروف بعض 
اذا مرض احدهم عادوه وواسوه
 واذا احتاج اعانوه 

واذا مات شيعوه
كانوا على المام كامل بحياة بعض
 وكان يجمعهم مجلس القريه وفيه يجتمعون للفصل لاى نزاع قد يطرأ
او لعقد قران احد ابناء القريه
او اقامة سرادق العزاء لميت قضى نحبه 
هيبة الكبيرومكانته فرضت على الجميع احترامه وتقديره 
وكلمته مسموعه ولا نقاش او جدال بعدها 
كل فرد مرتبط بهذا المجتمع ارتباطا ازليا 
ارتباط وجد قوانينه واعرافه متوارثه 
فرضع منها وسار على نهجها ولم يحيد عنها او يتبرم فى تنفيذها 
اروع واجمل اللحظات فى هذا المجتمع البسيط عندما يجتمع الجميع 
فى مايسمى بالنفير وهو اجتماع الناس حول شخص يريد ان يقيم مشروعا ما
 كأن يبنى دارا او يحصد محصولا 
يجتمعون حوله فى جو اسرى رائع يعكس مدى حب الجميع لبعض 
وكل منهم يساهم بما يستطيع واضعف الايمان بجهده وعرقه 
حتى يتم انجازالشىء المراد انجازه ليذهبوا لاخر وهم سعداء 
لايكدر صفوحياتهم مكدر 
فى موسم الحصاد ترى النفير مرات ومرات  
يحصدون المحصول جماعات ما ان ينتهوا من محصول احدهم حتى يتحولوا لمحصول اخر
 حتى ان صاحب المحصولقد يذهب لمساعدة جاره قبل ان يرحل محصوله هو 
مجتمع بسيط فى حياته عظيم فى معانيه الانسانيه النبيله 
المعانى التى جعلتهم يدا واحده وكلمتهم كلمه واحده 
جمعتهم الطبيعه الخلابه التى تسحر النفوس وتسبى العقول 
الخضره والماءوالوجه الحسن 
الخضره فى كل شىء حولهم
فى الاشجاروالازهار والحشائش 
الماء من الامطار والترع والبرك المنتشره هنا وهناك 
الوجه الحسن طبيعى لم يتإأثر بالمكياج والقناع الزائف مزدان
بصفاء النفس واستقامة المبدأ
مجتمع وهب حياته كلها لخدمة ورعاية الاخرين 
منحوا الارض جهدهم وعرقهم
 وقابلتهم الارض فى المقابل باكثر مما اعطوا ووهبوا .......
*

----------


## مغربي

*تسلم مريخابي. وجمعه سعيده ومباركه عليكم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مغربي
					

تسلم مريخابي. وجمعه سعيده ومباركه عليكم



************
الله يسلمك يازعيم 
جمعه مباركه عليك وعلى كل الاحبه
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*فى الصباح الباكر تبدأ الحياة دورتها حتى تغيب الشمس 
وفى المساء يحلو السمر تحت القمر بمختلف الالعاب الشعبيه 
حياه كلها سعاده وامل وتفاؤل ومنتهى البساطه والطيبه ومحبة الاخرين تظهر فى محياهم 
فى ظل هذه الظروف السعيده نشأت اسرتنا محور قصتنا 
اسره ريفيه عريقه عراقة الريف 
جمعها حب البيت ممثلا فى الابوين واحترام الصغير للكبير وعطف الكبير على الصغير 
وكان شرف الانتماء للاسره مقرونا بالبذل والعطاء 
اسره عاديه شانها شان اغلب اسر القريه 
شغل جل همها وراحة بالها الكيفيه التى تربى بها ابناءها تربيه سليمه
 لينشؤوا عليها ويورثوها لابنائهم من بعدهم 
اسره مكونه من الحاج البشير رب الاسره 
رجل بسيط مستقيم لايبغض ولايكره الخير للاخرين 
امتلك متجرا فى سوق القريه 
كان قنوعا فى معاملاته 
لا يغالى فى الربح او يطلب اكثر مما يستحق 
لم يكن من اولئك التجار الذين يخبؤون السلع ويحتكرها 
ويبيعها عندما تشح فى الاسواق ليبيعها باضعاف ثمنها 
كان من اشد معارضى هذه السياسه لذلك احبه الجميع 
واصبح متجره مشهورا على نطاق القريه والقرى المجاوره 
كان يقدس الحياه الزوجيه فى شتى صورها 
يصابح ابناءه بابتسامته العذبه ويفارقهم فى المساء الى فراشهم بنفس الابتسامه الحانيه العذبه 
الضلع الثانى فى الاسره زوجته عائشه 
انسانه بسيطه بساطة الريف النابعه من اعماقه 
بساطه لا تخلومن سذاجه احيانا
 ومع ذلك ضمت فى حناياها قلبا كبيرا وسع الجميع بعطفه وحنانه 
كل فكرها ينصب فى ابناءها وعملها كام
تصحو مع زوجها باكرا ثم ماتلبث ان تعمل منذ الصباح الى ان يحين وقت النوم دون كلل او ملل
الضلع الثالث الابناء 
اكبرهم هشام الذى كان كل شىء فى البيت كونه الابن الوحيد وسط البنات 
تمتع بحب والديه واخواته لذلك وجد وضعا مميزا على الجميع
 ومع ذلك كان بسيطا طيبا عطوفا على اخواته فبادلنه الحب والتقدير 
خاصة الصغيره نهى التى لم تكن تفارقه
باقى افرادالاسره البنات 
اكبرهن هناء 
بنت مهذبه لبقه فى حديثها متفهمه لما تقول وان كان لديها عيب وهو كثرة حديثها 
وثرثرتها فى الكلام فكانت ما ان تلم بموضوع الا وتتسيده 
وتشرع فى الحديث الذى لايقف عند حد 
ورغم ذلك كانت محبوبه جدا من الجميع لطيبة قلبها ورقتها واحساسها 
لا تحب ان يمسها احد حتى لو قال عنها ثرثاره 
البنت الوسطى نور 
امتداد لاخوتها تميزت عنهم بالهدوء والرزانه ورجاحة العقل 
كانت تبدو منعزله عن الجميع ولكن فى حقيقة الامر كانت ملمه بكل مايدور حولها من احداث 
لا تتحدث الابعد ان تقلّب الامور من كل اوجهها 
لذلك كان رأيها دائما ما يمثل الفيصل فى كثير من الامور
اخر العنقود نهى  البنت الصغرى
طفله بريئه لم تعرف للحياه معنى سوى اللعب وشىء من هدايا وحلوى تاكلها 
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*تبتسم من اعماقها حين تجد من يهديها حلوى 
تضحك من قلبها الصغيرحين تفرح
 ضحكه طفوليه جميله تدخل البهجه والسرور فى النفوس وتغسل الهم والاحزان
وبراءة الاطفال فى عينيها 
ملأت البيت حيويه ونشاط 
كانت حياةالاسره تسير وفق منهج مدروس وكعادة جميع الاسر 
الاب يقوم من الصباح الباكر فيوقظ جميع افراد الاسره 
ثم يصطحب هشام معه ليؤدوا صلاة الصبح فى مسجد القريه 
وعند عودته يجد الجميع فى انتظاره ليشربوا شاى الصباح بمعيته 
ليذهب بعد ذلك لمتجره وياتى فى المساء منهك القوى 
ورغم ذلك كانت امتع اللحظات عندما يجلس وسط عائلته 
ويستمع لهمومهم ومشاكلهم 
فرحا مستبشراوالطفله الصغيرة نهى فى حجره تنعم بالامن والاطمئنان 
الام تقوم مع زوجها فتحضّر شاى الصباح وتظل تعمل فى المطبخ بدأب ونشاط 
دونما كلل او ملل وحين ترى ابناءها تبتسم لهم حتى لا يبدوا لهم انها تعانى من جراء العمل المتواصل
اما الابناء يذهبوا ليراجعوا دروسهم ثم يذهبوا لمدارسهم 
باستثناء نهى التى  كانت فاكهة البيت رغم اسئلتها العجيبه 
التى لاتجد لها اجوبه احيانا وتدخل الحيره والاستغراب 
حياه كلها افراح وسعاده 
اضفى عليها الجو الريفى رونقا اخر وجمالا اخاذا
 امتزج بطيبة الاهل والجيران بعيدا عن المشاكل ومايعكر صفو الحياه 
كان الانسجام والتفاهم ديدن هذه الاسره شانها شان اغلب الاسر فى القريه 
وانتقل هشام وهناء من مرحلة الاساس الى المرحله الثانويه 
نور فى مرحلةالاساس 
نهى البنت الشقيه التى تدخل قلب كل من يراها لم تدخل المدرسه بعد 
كانت نهى تمثل ترمومتر البيت كله 
وكانت ذكيه ولماحه 
عقلها الصغير كان  يحفظ كل شىء حولها 
لذلك كان اخوتها يحبونها حبا شديدا 
حب امتزج بشىء من الخوف احيانا 
كانت دائما ما تجلس فى حجر والدها عندما يعود فى المساء من المتجر 
وتبدأ تحرك يديها الصغيرتين فى لحيته 
فى هذه الاثناء يصمت الجميع وتتوقف دقات القلب ....
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابى واعتز
					

الريف  هذا الكون المثير 
كون قائم بذاته
عالم منفصل عماحوله 
عالم هادىءساكن له عاداته وتقاليده ونمط حياته 
عالم لايعرف الغش ولا النفاق ولا التملق 
الحياه بسيطه وسهله
 فهم فى تلك الارض الطيبه من بلدنا 
يعيشون حياتهم كما ينبغى ان تُعاش وتكون 
مثلت الارض شغلهم الشاغل وقضيتهم المحوريه 
ان احبواانسانا فهو محبوب  من اجله يرخص الغالى 
وتهون الشدائد وتفتديه المهج والارواح 
يعاملونه كما يحبوا ان يُعاملوا وكمعاملتهم لاهلهم وابناءهم 
وان حدث العكس وتغيرت نظرتهم له فلن تجدهم يفعلون كما نفعل 
فى مجتمعنا الذى وصفناه زورا وبهتانا بالتمدن والتحضر 
فى اصطناع المحبه الزائفه والضحك الخبيث 
الذى  يجعل الضاحك يبدو فى وضع اشبه بالمهرج 
مجتمع مترابط لايعرف امراض المجتمع المدنى 
الذى زعمنا انه متحضر
 رغم الامراض المتفشيه فيه من سلب ونهب وقتل 
ومشاجرات ومناكفات وحقد وكراهيه بسبب واحيانا كثيره بلا سبب 
كل انسان داخل هذا المجتمع البسيط يحب اخاه 
ويتمنى له الخير ويتأسى للمصائب التى تحل به 
تشارك الجميع فى اعظم هبه من رب الارض والسماء 
الارض التى جعلت من الاغلبيه فلاحين بسطاء 
طيبة المعشروحسن الخلق وحب الخير للجميع 
بذل وعطاء بلاحدود بلا انتظار للمقابل من هذا البذل والعطاء 
مجتمع ربطه الدين الاسلامى الحنيف دين المحبه والمساواه والعدل 
طبقوا مبدأالمساواه بينهم بالحب المتبادل 
لذلك قلما كانت تواجههم المشاكل والمنازعات 
وان وجدت تكون فى القضيه المحوريه الارض 
ورثة الاجداد وتركة الاحفاد ...



دا كان زمان يا عزيز هسع كل زول يأكل ناروا هسع  فلاح بسيط ما ندر الكل يحقد على الكل كل زول داير لى نفسوا وزول بساعد زول مافى الريف بقى زى المدينه مبروك القصه الجديده بس .............
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاطف الشيخ
					

دا كان زمان يا عزيز هسع كل زول يأكل ناروا هسع  فلاح بسيط ما ندر الكل يحقد على الكل كل زول داير لى نفسوا وزول بساعد زول مافى الريف بقى زى المدينه مبروك القصه الجديده بس .............



*************
طول بالك يازعيم 
وحمد الله على السلامه 
*

----------


## محمد حسين سيد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاطف الشيخ
					

دا كان زمان يا عزيز هسع كل زول يأكل ناروا هسع فلاح بسيط ما ندر الكل يحقد على الكل كل زول داير لى نفسوا وزول بساعد زول مافى الريف بقى زى المدينه مبروك القصه الجديده بس .............




لا والله يا أستاذ عاطف نحن ما زلنا متكاتفين في السراء والضراء .( أنا هنا أتحدث عن منطقتنا في الشمال ) ..الدنيا لسع بخيرها.. مع تحياتي لكم.
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد حسين سيد عثمان
					


لا والله يا أستاذ عاطف نحن ما زلنا متكاتفين في السراء والضراء .( أنا هنا أتحدث عن منطقتنا في الشمال ) ..الدنيا لسع بخيرها.. مع تحياتي لكم.



*************
سودانى انا واعتز بذلك 
مهما تراجعنا عن ماكان عليه ماضينا فنحن نحن للماضى الجميل 
الدنيا فعلا لسه بى خيرا 

*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*هذه اللحظه كانت نهى تسرد  لوالدها كل احداث اليوم منذ الصباح الباكر
 وحتى موعد عودته
هشام فعل كذاوكذا وهناء قالت كذا وكذا ونور ...
كانت تتكلم بعفويه مطلقه بكل ماتراه امام عينيها 
لذلك كان اخوتها يعملون لها الف حساب بل فى كثير من الاحيان 
تنال الهدايا والحلوى لضمان صمتها على ماترى 
ورغم ذلك كانت روح البيت 
لكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن....
مابين الفرح والشقاء خيط رفيع 
ومابين السعاده والتعاسه فاصل زمنى قصير ...
بدأت تلوح فى الافق اثار المشاكل وبدا يتكدر صفو هذه الاسره 
مرضت الام مرضا عضال 
مرضا استفحل علاجه وحار معه الاطباء والحكماء والشيوخ كعادة اهل القرى 
واخيرا اصيبت بالشلل النصفى 
واضحت طريحة الفراش 
زوجها لم يترك طبيبا الا وطرق بابه يلتمس عنده العلاج 
ولكن بدون جدوى
زلزلت هذه الصدمه اركان المنزل كله ووقعت عليهم 
وقعا اليما 
لانها كانت تمثل لهم الحياه بكل معانيها 
مثلت لهم الحب والعطف والحنان 
كانت تعطى بلامن وبكل تجرد ونكران للذات
كانت احب اللحظات الى نفسها هى 
لحظات فرح وسرور اسرتها 
كانت تحب ان ترى ابناءها متفوقين فى دراستهم 
وكانت تحفزالمتفوقين منهم 
كانت تشارك زوجها المسؤوليه الكبيره 
وكان زوجها يكبر فيها اراءها لذا كان يشاورها فى كل صغيرة  وكبيره
كل هذه الاشياءالجميله ضاعت فجأه ؟؟؟
كيف؟؟
الكل يسأل 
والاجابه دموع تسيل على الخدود ...
*

----------


## محمد حسين سيد عثمان

* يا لطيف ..الله يستر
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*

منتظرنك  . .
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد حسين سيد عثمان
					

 يا لطيف ..الله يستر



**********
اجمد الغريق قدام 
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصاااااقعة
					



منتظرنك  . .



**************
ممنون لاعدمناك يازعيم
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*القصه دى شكلها من الان موت واحزان واحتمال انتحار والله الاب لو مات الاسره ضمنت الضياع تب 

*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاطف الشيخ
					

القصه دى شكلها من الان موت واحزان واحتمال انتحار والله الاب لو مات الاسره ضمنت الضياع تب 




************
هههههه 
خليك قريب وشوف البحصل شنو
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*روعة يا حبيب واصل ونحن في الانتظار على احر من الجمر
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*غابت  الابتسامه  العذبه  وظهر العبوس  والالم فى النفوس 
عرفوا قدر والدتهم الذى لا يدانيه قدر 
لأنهم تعودوا ان يأخذوا دونما يعطوا 
 ظهرت مكانتها فى الفراغ الكبير الذى اوجده مرضها
ذهبت الحيويه التى كانت تعطيهم الامن فى حياتهم 
كانت دائما الملجأ والملاذ حتى فى اللحظات العصيبه 
وعندما يكون هناك عقاب او عتاب من الوالد او فى لحظات المرض والتعب النفسى 
كان صدرها يتسع للجميع كبارا وصغارا 
بدأ الجميع يفكر فى هذه الصدمه وكيفية التعامل معها 
تحول المنزل الى خلية عمل نشطه ولكنها كانت صامته 
لا احد يرغب فى الحديث الذى اقتصر على السؤال والاجابه فقط 
وبصورة مقتضبه 
غرفتها كانت المكان الذى يتجمعون فيه باستمرار 
بعد خروجهم من غرفتها تكون دموعهم قد خطت خيوطا على خدودهم 
دموع الحسره واللوعه والاسى 
دموع حزينه جعلت وجوههم شاحبه يائسه بائسه 
كأن لاحياة فيها ولا دماء 
بدأ هشام يتماسك بعد جهد مضن 
كيف له ان ينسى تلك المواقف الجميله له مع والدته 
اللحظات التى كانت منقوشه فى وجدانه وعقله 
لم ولن ينسى الابتسامه الحانيه التى كانت دائما على ثغرها
 تذكر فى هذه اللحظه ذلك اليوم الذى اوى فيه الى فراشه ولكن الارق سيطر عليه ولم يتح له فرصه لينام فظل ساهرا يفكر فى امور حياته ويقلب الامور من كل اوجهها 
فجأه سمع صوت اقدام تقترب من غرفته فتظاهر بالنوم واغمض عينيه ليعرف من القادم من 
 غير ان يحس به والذى لم يكن سوى والدته التى كانت تقوم بجولتها الليليه
 تتفقد البيت وتطمئن على غطاء الاولاد خوفا عليهم من البرد 
وجدت النافذه مفتوحه على مصراعيها فسارت على اطراف اصابعها حتى لا تصدر صوتا يوقظه من نومه المزعوم واغلقت النافذه بهدوء ثم دثرته بغطاء ثم طبعت على جبينه قبله حانيه فيها كل معانى الحب وعظمت الامومه 
ثم اغلقت الباب بهدوء وخرجت لتتفقد غرفه اخرى 
لدى خروجها فتح هشام عينيه وتبسم فى سعاده ونشوه 
علم كم هى عظيمة والدته وكيف انها كانت تخاف عليه من النسيم العابر 
وكيف ان ذلك المنظر ظل يتكرر يوميا ....
*

----------


## محمد حسين سيد عثمان

*ياسلام عليك..روعة ..واصل يا رائع .
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

روعة يا حبيب واصل ونحن في الانتظار على احر من الجمر



***********
حبابك استاذى ليك وحشه والله 
منوّر وربنا مايحرمنا من وجودك 
تسلم الروعه انتم
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد حسين سيد عثمان
					

ياسلام عليك..روعة ..واصل يا رائع .



***************
حبابك ابو حسين 
حانواصل ان شاء الله 
ابقى قريب
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*فى الانتظااااااااار ياحبيب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصاااااقعة
					

فى الانتظااااااااار ياحبيب




************
حبابك عشره بلا كشره ابقى لا جوا 
خليك قريب ياحبيب 
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*دا شنوا دا الحصل شنوا مشت كيف 

*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاطف الشيخ
					

دا شنوا دا الحصل شنوا مشت كيف 




**************
دى منو المشت كيف ؟؟؟
الظاهر عليك تشابه عليك البقر 
صحى النوم اقرا كويس ولا اقول ليك البس نظاره
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*ايوه تذكر والله كلمه تذكر فى المره الاولى ما شفتها سرحت شويه وواصلت الاطلاع لقيت الام مشت شكرا صحيت النوم بلا لبس نظاره

*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابى واعتز
					

**************
دى منو المشت كيف ؟؟؟
الظاهر عليك تشابه عليك البقر 
صحى النوم اقرا كويس ولا اقول ليك البس نظاره



كع كع كعكع ه اهاهاهاهى 

حلوه منك  . .
وياعاطف ولع النور
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاطف الشيخ
					

ايوه تذكر والله كلمه تذكر فى المره الاولى ما شفتها سرحت شويه وواصلت الاطلاع لقيت الام مشت شكرا صحيت النوم بلا لبس نظاره




*******************
ههههه الرجوع للحق فضيله 
بس تانى مره اعمل حسابك 
تسلم يازعيم
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصاااااقعة
					

كع كع كعكع ه اهاهاهاهى 

حلوه منك  . .
وياعاطف ولع النور



***
********
الزول خلاص اعترف وعفيناهو  يازعيم 
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*
تذكر كيف انها كانت تحفزه لتفوقه فى دراسته 
وكيف كانت تهيأه ليكون رجل المستقبل وكيف انها كانت تشير على والده ان يحمله المسؤوليه تدريجيا 
بل كانت كلماتها ونصائحها توزن بالذهب
 مختلف المواقف والمشاعر ولّدت  
فى اعماقه احاسيس بالامتنان والشكر والعرفان تجاه والدته
لم يدر كيف يعبر عنها سوى ان دموعه قد سالت فى هذه اللحظات بغزاره على خديه واطلق لها العنان لتفرغ كل معانى الالم والعذاب الذى يكابده وهو يرى والدته لا حول لها ولاقوه وهولا يقدر ان يفعل لها شىء 
تمنى فى هذه اللحظه ان لو باستطاعته ان يحمل عنها هذا المرض اللعين ويقذفه بعيدا 
تمنى فى هذه اللحظه ان لو تسارعت خطوات الزمن حتى يصير دكتورا كما يحب والده ن يراه ويجتهد فى ابحاثه حتى يجد العلاج الناجع لكل الامراض حتى يعم المجتمع كله بالسلامة والعافيه 
اما هناء فأفاقت  من الصدمه بصعوبه بالغه 
ما ان تحضر منالمدرسه حتى تهرع الى غرفة والدتها كى تطمئن عليها وتلبى حاجياتها حتى قبل ان تبدل ملابس المدرسه 
كانت تفعل ذلك كل يوم وفى مخيلتها الزكريات والاحداث التى خطت فىها مشاهد ووقائع شتى 
تحكى مكانة وروعة الام وتضحياتها من اجل ابناءها 
تذكرت فى هذه اللحظه ذلك اليوم الذى اقترفت فيه خطأً كان كفيلا بانزال العقاب عليها من قبل ا لوالد لو علم به 
ولكن الام وبطيبة قلبها وبكل حنانها لم تخبر والدها بذلك لانها وعدتها الا تخبره شريطة الاتعود لذلك الخطأ مرة اخرى 
تذكرت ايام مرضها الذى كاد ان يودى بحياتها 
وكيف ان والدتها كانت الام والطبيب حتى تعافت 
لم تنسى اللحظات الجميله التى كانت تغمرها من والدتها ومدى حبها وعطفها على الجميع 
منظر والدتها وهى تسحب الغطاء لتغطيها وتلثم جبينها بقبلة حانيه
فرحها الغامر باجتماع ابناءها حولها رغم التعب والنصب الذى كانت تعانيه وتكابده جراء العمل المتواصل
زكريات كثيره كانت تتراءى امامها وهى تفكر فى مصيبة والدتها فكانت الدموع التعبير المتاح امامها....  
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*تذكر تذكرت لمتين الذكريات دى خش فى الغريق طوالى شديتنا لمن راسنا سخن

*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاطف الشيخ
					

تذكر تذكرت لمتين الذكريات دى خش فى الغريق طوالى شديتنا لمن راسنا سخن




***************
واحده واحده  خليك صبور
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*كذا الحال بالنسبة لنور 
كانت تفكر فى والدتها حتى فى المدرسه 
مماجعلها حزينه كئيبه 
حتى زميلاتهافى المدرسه كن مشفقات عليها مما 
تعانى وتقاسى ومنظرها المؤلم 
ان تتحول نورالبنت الهادئه الرزينه الى هذا الوضع 
كانت دائما ماتقابل زميلاتها مبتسمه فيشرق وجهها كله من ابتسامتها
كانت زميلاتها يحببنها حبا شديدا لهدوءها ورزانتها وطيبة قلبها  
تحولت لهذه الصوره الحزينه 
لم يحدث  ان قابلتهن بعبوس او انقباض حتى فى لحظات مرضها او غضبها كانت تتحول لطفله ملائكيه 
ولكن ماحدث لوالدتها شل تفكيرها 
فكن يشفقن عليها ويواسنها ويسالنها عن جدوى ماتفعل 
هل يؤدى الىنتيجه او يغير حال فكانت تعرض عنهن
وسيل الدموع ينحدر على خديها 
حتى تعود الى البيت وتذهب مباشرة الى غرفة والدتها وتطمئن عليها فى محاوله منها لتعبر عما بداخلها من احاسيس تجاه والدتها 
عواطف انسانيه نبيله تجاه المجتمع المتمثل فى الام 
تذكرت فى هذه اللحظه ذلك اليوم الذى اصيبت فيه بالملاريا 
وشحب جسدها واصفّر لونها واوشكت على الهلاك 
كيف كانت والدتها طوال الوقت معها تعطيها الدواء وتخفف عنها الالام بل وشاركتها فراشها
مافتات تخفف عنها آلامها مبتسمه ومشجعه تعطيها الدواء فى مواعيده وبانتظام شديد حسب توصيات الطبيب 
بل كانت تحضرلها وجباتها فى السرير وتشاركها فى ذلك 
طافت كل هذه الخواطر فى خيالها وهى خارجه من غرفة والدتها ففجرت ينبوعا من الدموع 
بكت بكاءً عبّرعما بداخلها من صدق عاطفه وحب لهذه الانسانه الرائعه الام 
نهى كانت فى عالم اخر غير عالمهم 
لاتدرى شيئا عن مرض والدتها 
لم تفقه شيئاعن الشلل او حتى معناه لذلك كان الكلام يخرج من شفتيها فى شكل اسئله بريئه 
لكنها كانت بكل تاكيد مؤلمه ومحرجه 
كأن تسأل ...
امى لماذالاتقومى من السرير ؟؟
لنلعب مع بعض مثلما كنا 
 او يتغير سؤالها على نمط اخر 
امى لماذا لم تحضرى لى الحليب اليوم فى سريرى
واحيانا كانت تجذبها من يدها لكى توقفها وتذهب معها 
مما كان يعذب والدتها واخوانها  
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*امى امى امى . . .


*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*كانت اسئلتها فطريه ناشئه من طفوله بريئه 
طفله فى سن
الزهور 
كل ما حوى قلبها انطلق به لسانها 
لم تعرف المراوغه ولا الرياء ولا النفاق 
كل شىء تحبه فهو جميل وكل شىء تكرهه فهو قبيح 
لم تعرف مااسميناه مجازا بالمجامله او الدبلوماسيه التى تعتمد على الكذب والنفاق كاساس لها 
رب الاسره كان يتظاهر بالجلد والصلابه حتى لا يظهر امام ابناءه بالضعف وحتى لا يدخل الخوف والقلق عليهم 
حتى يخفى حزنه على زوجته وشريكة حياته 
وان كانت فى كثير من الاحيان تخونه شجاعته عندما يخرج من غرفتها واثار دموعه على خديه واحمرارعينيه من شدة ما ادمعتا 
ومدى ماسكب من دموع ومدى ماكان يعانى ويقاسى جراء مرض زوجته 
زوجته التى كانت شريكته فى افراحه واتراحه 
اعتبر حياته قد بدأت يوم زواجه منها 
وجد فيها الزوجه والاخت والام وكان يضعها فى مرتبه عاليه جدا ويحترم اراءها رغم بساطتها وعدم تلقيها للعلم 
كل من يراه يحسبه ينتمى الى احدى الجماعات الصوفيه المنتشره هنا وهناك وان كان فى حقيقة الامرانسان عادى لا يجادل ولا يناقش فى ما لايفهمه او على دراية به 
كان متجره ملتقى ثانى لاهل القريه وكان مشهورا بالنزاهه والقناعه بالربح اليسير وتقدير ظروف الاخرين فاحبه الجميع 
كان لمرض زوجته اثره السلبى وعامل نفسى سىء جعله 
مهموما وحزينا ويظهر على خلاف طبعه وعاداته الهاشه الباشه
تبدلت احواله من البشاشه والحيويه الى العبوس والحزن
الزكريات كانت دائما ما تُأرقه وتحيل حياته الى جحيم 
زكريات الايام الجميله مع زوجته وشريكة حياته 
حتى احلك واصعب وامر الزكريات كانت تتدفق امام ناظريه وكيف ان زوجته كانت السبب الرئيس فيما وصل اليه 
لم ينسى وقفتها القويه معه عندما ساءت اموره الماديه وقارب ان يشهر افلاسه ومن ثم تتحطم الاسره كلها 
وكيف انها باعت كل ما تملك من ذهب وقطعة ارض ورثتها من والدها  ومنحته اياه لكى يبدأ من الصفر وكيف ان كل مايملك يدين لها بالفضل فيه 
حتى عندما تحسنت احواله واراد ان يرد لها جميلها بشراء الذهب والارض رفضت وبشده معتبرة ذلك واجبها نحو زوجها وابناءها 
تذكر كلمتها التى حفرت فى عقله ...
نحن لانملك اى شىء فكل مانملكه فى النهايه سيكون للابناء 
دع المال معك فهو ان لم يزيد لن ينقص 
وسارت حياتهم على هذا النهج الحزين مده من الزمن 
المصيبه الجمت عقولهم وشلت تفكيرهم واذهبت كل جميل احسوا به من قبل ......
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*الواقع افقدهم املا بدأ يندثر وقبسا صار يموت رويدا رويدا 
الكل فى ذهول ودهشه ولعل ذلك مصدره المسؤوليه التى بدا الجميع يشعر بها فجأه وبلا تدرج 
وما اصعب ان تتحمل مسؤوليه تجد نفسك فيها فجأة دون ان تعد نفسك لتحملها
 ولاتعرف كيف تتعامل معها 
الكلام يخرج بحساب غالبا مايكون فى شكل سؤال واجابته فقط 
غابت عن البيت البهجه والابتسامه 
حتى ثرثرة هناء وكلامها الكثير تحول الى صمت مطبق
زالت رزانة نور وحكمتها وقوة اعصابها 
وحل محلهاالعبوس والحزن المتعمق فى نفسها 
وبدت عصبيه 
غابت ابتسامة نهى العذبه التى كان يشرق معها وجهها الطفولى الرقيق
الكل يحاول ان يتماسك ويظهر للاخر انه صابر ولكن دون جدوى 
فالبيت فقد هيكله العظمى الذى يعتمد عليه للقيام بكل الاعمال 
لم يفيقوا من هذه الصدمه الاليمه التى احالت حياتهم الى جحيم 
ساد ارجاء المنزل كله حتى فوجئوا بصدمه اخرى 
احرّ وامرّ من الاولى 
صدمه اطارت مابقى فى عقولهم من صواب 
والجمت السنتهم وشلت تفكيرهم 
هذه الصدمه التى اتت وجميع افراد الاسره فى حاله اشبه باليائسه من بهجة الحياه 
كان الجميع فى غرفة الام هناء ونور ونهى مع والدتهن يواسينها ويخففن عنها 
كانوا يضحكون ضحكات لا معنى لها 
لانها كانت زائفه لعدم قناعة الضاحك بها ولعدم وجود السبب لها 
اما هشام فقد ذهب الى المتجر لان اليوم عطله ووالده ذهب الى المدينه لشراء بعض مستلزمات المتجر ولقضاء اغراض اخرى
كانوا يجلسون مع والدتهم وصوت التلفاز يتنقل فى شتى المواضيع حتى جاءت نشرة الاخبار 
كانوا يتحدثون جميعا دون ان يتنازل احد ويستمع لما يقال 
هناء كالعاده كانت سيدة الجلسه 
ومثلما كانوايتحدثون كلهم فى ان واحد 
صمتوا فجأه وكأن هناك شىء اوقفهم عن الكلام ...
*

----------


## محمد حسين سيد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابى واعتز
					

ا 
ومثلما كانوايتحدثون كلهم فى ان واحد 
صمتوا فجأه وكأن هناك شىء اوقفهم عن الكلام ...



وا خوفي من فجأة هذه
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*واصل ياعزيز
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*فى هذه الاثناء وفى نهاية  نشرة الاخبار اُزيع نبأ حادث حركه
 حدث بالقرب من العاصمه نتيجة اصطدام 
حافلة ركاب بشاحنه نتج عنه وفاة جميع ركاب الحافله 
وبدأ المذيع يتلو اسماء المتوفيين وجاء اسم والدهم 
دارت الاسئله فى رؤوسهم بسرعة الصاروخ بين مصدق ومكذب 
هل هو والدهم الذى فارقهم قبل ساعات ؟؟
ام هو تشابه اسماء 
حتى القريه هل هناك قريه اخرى تحمل نفس اسم قريتهم ؟؟
اسئله كثيره دارت فى رؤوسهم والاجابه  عليها مفقوده 
الاجابه الوحيده التى عرفوها لثوانى كانت العويل والصراخ
 الذى بدأ يشق سكون البيت ويزيحجدار الصمت 
فى هذه اللحظه فقط تيقنو صدق الخبر 
وانتابتهم هستريا بكاء حاد 
هناء عانقت والدتها ونور احتضنت نهى فى خوف وفزع 
هشام كان غائبا عن البيت 
كان فى المتجر فى غياب والده 
ذهب وحسب وصية والده ان يتق ااالله فى رزقه ورزق اخواته
ذهب الى المتجر فرحا بثقة والده التى اولاه اياها 
وبدا يعمل بجد ونشاط والابتسامه لم تفارق شفتيه كما اوصاه ابوه
 ورغم التعب والنصب الذى احس به الا انه كان سعيدا بذلك 
وهو يتخيل مدى فرحة والده به عندما يعود من المدينه من خلال ما انجز فى العمل 
فجأه بدا له ان القريه اصابها الصمت المطبق 
كل متاجر السوق اغلقت
لم ينتبه الى تلفونه مع زحمة العمل وكميه من المكالمات التى لم يُرد عليها  
وبلا شعور وجد نفسه يغلق المتجر ويتجه نحو البيت  
ما ان وصل الى ا لمنزل ورأى الجموع المحتشده فى فناء دارهم حتى انخلع قلبه واوجس فى نفسه خيفه ووضع فى الاعتبار والدته 
ولكنه تركها بخير وعافيه 
البقيه فى حياتك يا ابنى !!!
*

----------

